# [game]installation half-life2

## NiiCo

bonsoir a tous!

Je cherche un [how to] qui explique a chaques etapes le plus

precisement possible comment installer Half Life 2 et cs source sous gentoo ( ou si quelqu'un veux bien en faire un

je ne suis pas contre du tout  :Smile:  ),je suis aller sur plein de sites mais ils sont rares et ne sont pas tres clair

et avec mes quelques jours sous gentoo je comprend pas grand chose alors

si quelqu'un voudrai bien m'aider je lui serai infiniment reconnaissant !!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

merci d'avance

----------

## Naoli

Bonjour, 

édites ton titre message stp, selon les règles du forum.

[EDIT] Quant au howto, une première recherche sur google donne ceci.

Et bienvenue sur le forum.

----------

## NiiCo

Je ne voit pas ce que j'ai fait ou ecrit de mal personne n'a encore parler

de how to a propos de Half-Life2, et puis avec mes 15 ans je ne sais pas bien parler

anglais et encore moin comprendre des choses a propos de gentoo en anglais donc ta recherche 

sur google ne m'a servis a rien (merci quand meme du geste)

----------

## Naoli

 :Shocked: 

Ce qui ne t'empêche pas de lire les règles du forum, notamment à propos du format d'écriture du sujet, et de l'orthographe.

----------

## NiiCo

Okai, je vais essayer de bien surveiller mon orthographe(et meme de l'améliorer)

----------

## sireyessire

 *NiiCo wrote:*   

> Okai, je vais essayer de bien surveiller mon orthographe(et meme de l'améliorer)

 

ce qu'on apprécierait beaucoup (vu que l'implicite n'est pas ta tasse de thé) c'est que tu édites ton titre pour que son formatage soit en conformité avec les règles en vigueur sur ce forum.

On a déjà cru comprendre que l'anglais le français et la gentoo n'était pas encore ton truc, mais on ne désespère pas que ça va s'arranger, en tout cas pour la gentoo, pour les autres on verra ce qu'on peut faire  :Mr. Green: 

alors tu cliques sur le bouton éditer en haut à droite de ton premier post et tu changes le titre pour qu'il ait cette forme là [game]installation half-life2

et tu valides. facile, non?

et même que si tu vas apprendre quelque chose : google translation:

ton howto

enjoy

----------

## ghoti

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> et même que si tu vas apprendre quelque chose : google translation:
> 
> ton howto
> 
> enjoy

 

Enjoyons, enjoyons :

 *google wrote:*   

> Ce HOWTO aidera à guider la plupart des personnes par la demi vie d'établissement à la course à un état très utilisable sous Linux ou VIN employant d'autres un*x

 

Pardon ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## geforce

Merci google !

Je serais curieux de le re-traduire par babelfish d'altavista en anglais... Question de rigloer un peu.

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This HOWTO will help to guide the majority of the people by the half life of establishment to the race in a state very usable under Linux or WINE employing of others un*x

 

et l'originale:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This HOWTO will help guide most people through setting up Half-Life to run at a very usable state under Linux or other un*x's using WINE.
> 
> 

 

On se rends compte a quel point l'intelligence artificielle est developee en 2005 :p

----------

## NiiCo

Hum, Hum! :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Ce howTo n'est pas celui que je cherche parce que

(a moin que je suis bigleux et aveugle) si oui ditent le moi vite!!!

il parle de Half Life 1 et non de Half-Life 2

merci quand meme!

----------

## DuF

Etant donné que je suis expert en recherches google je vais te faire profiter de ma science, je pense que ce que tu cherches est ICI.

Ne t'inquiètes pas, bientôt toi aussi tu pourras en faire de même  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

En francais dans le dedans du texte 

http://linux.zugaina.org/hl2.html

 Enjoyes toi aussi ^^

----------

## Pachacamac

Je suis émerveillé par toutes ces recherches. Comment vous avez appris à faire ça les gars ? 

Parceque moi g 15ans, é je c pas parlé le francé ni anglé ni même utilisé google  :Sad: 

----------

## dapsaille

éh bai cé a faurce de cotoillaer le phorume gentoo  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

arrêtez, vous allez l'effaroucher ce jeunot! après on va avoir une réputation lamentable sur l'accueil et l'intégration

----------

## dapsaille

Bon ok c'est vrai mais qu'on ne nous dise  pas que google est difficile un simple cedega hl2 aide m'as donne le lien en 2 secondes :p

----------

## Pachacamac

Bienvenue à toi quand même NiiCo. :Wink: 

----------

## NiiCo

Vous me prenez vraiment pour un c** non?   (rire)

Parce que je sais me servir de tout sa mais comme je viend de me mettre

à gentoo je ne comprend pas trop les problèmes qu'il risque d'y avoir dans une console

alors je voulais trouver un site ou ils expliquent sa vraiment clairement!!! (c 'est a dire en francais  et ou ils expliquent a chaques étapes !)

Je ne veux pas qu'il y est des choses comme

 "Changez en l'endroit où le WineCVS.sh se trouve et commencez-l'avec:

(WineCVS.sh SH) "

(ceci est la traduction de google) de la page qui m'a été envoyé

----------

## dapsaille

Héhé bon tu as été assez bizuté il me semble  :Laughing: 

(ca ne regarde que moi , el_goretto c'est pas pareil tu t'arranges avec lui .. et les barbus aussi tu t'arranges avec eux :p)

Bon sinon le lien cedega hl2 cssouce en francais t'as aide ??

----------

## Dais

 :Shocked:  Ça c'est du bizutage  :Shocked:  Peut-être allés un peu fort non ? ^^;

Bienvenue à toi NiiCo, et bonne chance pour ton install de HL2 ^^ (j'ai jamais tenté, j'y ai même jamais joué, donc bon)

----------

## Trevoke

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> arrêtez, vous allez l'effaroucher ce jeunot! après on va avoir une réputation lamentable sur l'accueil et l'intégration

 

Tu veux dire qu'on va avoir.. Une reputation... Pire que ce qu'on a maintenant?  :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   arrêtez, vous allez l'effaroucher ce jeunot! après on va avoir une réputation lamentable sur l'accueil et l'intégration 
> 
> Tu veux dire qu'on va avoir.. Une reputation... Pire que ce qu'on a maintenant?   

 *

ouais alors imagine un peu...  :Mr. Green: 

déjà qu'on nous prend pour des vieux barbus qui jouent aux cartes avec le père Noël...

----------

## Pachacamac

Non pas pire que maintenant, c'est pas possible

Par contre sireyessire si tu joue aux cartes avec le père noël je te plains. Je ne l'invite chez moi que l'hiver, l'été il est aigri.

----------

## NiiCo

Si ton lien m'a servis?

desoler non je l'avais déja trouver (avant de poster la demande sur ce forum)  :Cool:  mais il est tres vague il ne precise presque rien.

----------

## Naoli

Salut Nico$

Bon pour ton problème, peut-être serait-il plus fructifiant de chercher des gamers half-life 2 qui ont la gentoo plutôt que des utilisateurs de gentoo qui auraient half-life2.

Je te conseille donc de chercher sur des forums half life2  et demander qui a la gentoo, plutôt que l'inverse...  :Smile: 

Enfin, c'est mon opinion, mais ici tu n'auras pas beaucoup de monde pour t'expliquer comment installer hl².

 :Wink: 

----------

## NiiCo

J était déja à ce site et ils ont pas installer

Half-Life2 sous gentoo y en a que sous linux 4 sujets (quand c'est pas windobe)

----------

## Naoli

Je n'ai donné qu'un exemple, fais d'autres recherches sur les forums half-life. Non ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NiiCo

J était déja à ce site et ils ont pas installer

Half-Life2 sous gentoo y en a que sous linux 4 sujets (quand c'est pas windobe)

bon je vais me concentrer sur des sites etranger pour trouver un bon howto parce qu'il y a pas un seul site francais correcte qui explique comment installer Half-Life² sour gentoo

----------

## dapsaille

Bon quel est ton probleme ???

 Parce que pour moi un emerge cedega puis un mount /mnt/cdrom puis un lancement de l'exe du cdrom ca fonctionnes tres bien ...

 Si tu n'y arrives pas explique a quel moment tu buttes car la je ne piges pas  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NiiCo

tu veux savoir ou je butte?

par exemple je ne trouve pas la commande pour lancer cedega (l'installer) 

et puis quand je veux executer le fichier "setup.exe"  ou "autorun.exe" dans HL2

mon lecteur dvd grate mais sa affiche rien du tout! (le lecteur marche tres bien)

Et je ne comprend pas ce que je doit faire....

J'ai deja installer les accelerateur graphiques/driver graphiques

Voila, c'est tout je crois.

----------

## Pachacamac

Pour lancer cedega tu ouvre une console et tu tape cedega.

Pour exécuter setup.exe à partir de ton lecteur DVD tu fait : 

```
cedega /mnt/cdrom/setup.exe
```

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

j'espere que l'installeur de HLÂ² marchera mieu pour lui que pour moi lol

sinon il est pas sortit de l'auberge  :Rolling Eyes: 

sinon nico. tu devrais ptet demander Ã  la personne qui t'as installÃ© ta gentoo de t'aider

vu qu'il y a different comportement selon les versions de HLÂ² il vaut mieu que ce soit une personne qui soit avec toi  qui s'en occupe...

perso pour mon hlÂ² j'ai du installer en utilisant le msiexec et donc trouver les bonnes lignes de commande

----------

## NiiCo

La personne qui m'a installer gentoo c'est mon grand frere 

mais lui il m'a installer toutt ce qui a un rapport avec les graphisme et

ensuiute il a dit que je doit me demerder

Je vais tout de suite essayer ça       merci!

----------

## NiiCo

sa ne marche pas (message d'erreur) mais je ne sais pas pourquoi...

schlopa@localhost ~ $ su

Password:

localhost schlopa # cd cedega

localhost cedega # cedega

bash: cedega: command not found

localhost cedega #   cedega /mnt/cdrom/setup.exe

bash: cedega: command not found

localhost cedega #   cedega /mnt/cdrom/setup.exe

bash: cedega: command not found

localhost cedega # cedega /mnt /cdrom /setup.exe

bash: cedega: command not found

localhost cedega #

----------

## dapsaille

as tu seulement installe (et paye bien sur) cedega ??  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

command not found 

MDR ! T'as bien installé cedega ???  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NiiCo

J'ai telecharger cedega et mais je l'ai pas installer (deja dit en haut)

et il n'y a pas besoin de le payer puisqu'il y a une version gratuite, avant j'ai justement demander 

comment il fallait l'installer.!

----------

## NiiCo

J'ai telecharger cedega et mais je l'ai pas installer 

et il n'y a pas besoin de payer cedega puisqu'il y a une version gratuite, 

(avant j'ai justement demander comment il fallait l'installer).!

J'ai (pour essayer de l'installer) essayer d'executer le fichier "autorun.exe"

dans le cedega que j'ai telecharger donc j'ai marquer dans la console......

 su

 Password:

localhost ~ # '/home/schlopa/cedega/bin/autorun.exe'

-bash: /home/schlopa/cedega/bin/autorun.exe: cannot execute binary file

et ça ne marche po (c'est quoi ce probleme de binary file?) j'ai compris la traduction merci!

----------

## Pachacamac

hey pépère, je viens de relire tous tes posts mais tu ne dis pas que tu n'as pas encore installé cedega.

Je te conseille de changer de question, demande comment installer cedega avant d'installer HL2.

Je suppose que tu dois avoir les sources de cedega, une compilation te donne quelles erreurs ?

T'as un ebuild ici : http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/app-emulation.html.en

EDIT : J'ai rien compris à ton message précédent.

Et si je demande une traduction du message d'erreur j'ai : "ne peut pas exécuter le fichier binaire"Last edited by Pachacamac on Fri Aug 12, 2005 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NiiCo

Merci et heuuu

C'est quoi tous ces truc a telecharger je n'ai pas

compris ce que je doit faire...

----------

## Pachacamac

Je n'ai jamais utilisé cedega en CVS mais t'as fait un ./configure && make && make install ?

----------

## NiiCo

eu non j'essaye tout de suite sa!!

ok sa marche pas

make: *** No rule to make target `cedega'.  Stop. 

(il me fait sa a chaques fois que je fait "make" seul ou + quelquechose)

mais le liens que tu m'a passer je doit en faire quoi ?

telecharger touts les fichiers dessu? pour en faire quoi?et les mettres ou?

----------

## Pachacamac

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installer_des_ebuilds_non_officiels

----------

## NiiCo

merci pour les liens!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

j'ai fait tout ce qui était demander, et ensuite je doit faire quoi?

(bon maintenat je vais me coucher mais je repondrais demain matin!

----------

## Pachacamac

Une fois que t'as mis l'ebuild en place tu fait :

emerge cedega-cvs

----------

## NiiCo

message erreur!!!!

localhost cedega # emerge cedega-cvs

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "cedega-cvs"

----------

## Pachacamac

Tu as bien mis l'ebuild http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/portage/app-emulation/cedega-cvs/cedega-cvs-1.0.0-r1.ebuild à la bonne place ?

----------

## dapsaille

Pachacamac je vais passer pour un vieux con mais a mon avis ..

. il serais preferable que cet apprenti commence par lire ce qu'est un ebuild et comment ca fonctionne ... non ??

ceci est un RTFM deguisé en fait :p

----------

## NiiCo

C'est bon j'ai trouver et sa marche le 

"emerge cedega.cvs"

j'avais mis les ebuilds  dans /usr/local/portage etec

à la place de /usr/portage etecs

par contre après tout le bordel que m'a fait le emerge il y a marquer qu'il ne trouve pas le pactage "manifest":

>>> emerge (2 of 2) app-emulation/cedega-cvs-1.0.0-r1 to /

!!! No package manifest found: /usr/portage/app-emulation/cedega-cvs/Manifest

c'est normal? (je pense pas mais on ne sais jamais) 

bonne nuit!

----------

## Pachacamac

Oui, j'ai faillit pondre le lien mais NiiCo n'a pas l'air motivé (intéressé ?) par la documentation.

Je lui propose tout le même l'excellent how to de zdra

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347072-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## NiiCo

Je vais voir sa demain, promis!

----------

## Pachacamac

 *NiiCo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'avais mis les ebuilds  dans /usr/local/portage etec
> 
> à la place de /usr/portage etecs
> ...

 

MDR ! Pas de commentaire...

 *NiiCo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> par contre après tout le bordel que m'a fait le emerge il y a marquer qu'il ne trouve pas le pactage "manifest":
> 
> >>> emerge (2 of 2) app-emulation/cedega-cvs-1.0.0-r1 to /
> ...

 

Foutage de gueule non ?

T'es sûr que t'as suivi les étapes indiqués dans la doc ? J'ai un gros doute !

T'as pas oublié ebuild [...] digest par exemple ?

----------

## NiiCo

je verrais ça  demain

(puree mais qu'est ce que j'ai encore fait?)

je vais devoir tout reverifier

----------

## Pachacamac

Snif ! Pauvre choux...

MDR  :Wink: 

----------

## NiiCo

Bon ben ce probleme me travaille donc impossible de dormir

par contre je croit avoir cerné le probleme (mais pas resolu)parce que avant j'ai voulu bien faire et j'ai malheureusement pas assez regarder le bas de la page et j'ai cru que ce qu'il y avais marqué ne faisais pas que nous expliquer comment "rajouter une e-build dans l'arbre de portage"

A la fin de la page http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/app-emulation.html.fr

il me dit "ajoutez dans le fichier "make.conf" ceci : PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage""

et il faudra m'expliquer cette phrase parce que moi à /usr/local/portage

il n'y a pas de fichier "make.conf"

----------

## dapsaille

Hahahaha tu vas te faire bouffer tout cru si tu continue ..

 UN conseil .. respire un grand coup et 

1= renseigne toi sur ce qu'est cedega ( et pas ce qu'il peut faire) avant de te jetter la dedans

2= Lis un peu la doc de cedega OU de wine (ce sont a peu pres les meme softs (desole les barbus mais la on peut pas rentrer dans le vif du sujet))

3= Reesaye calmement sans en mettre partout ....

 Si apres ca tu n'y arrives pas ... bah heuuu  Pachacamac est bien plus pedagogue que moi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## NiiCo

Ben ecoute sa fait disont 15 jours que regarde et que je cherche tous les forums pour installer ce jeux sous gentoo, j'ai marquer toutes les pages des site (qui ne sont pas très nombreuses) je les ai éplucher, je me suis renseigner sur ce que c'est cedega et là j'essaye de l'installer (en n'en mettant partout comme tu dit)! J'ai suivis une suite logique non?

Mais mon probleme n'est pas sa c'est que je ne me suis pas encore assez familiarisé avec gentoo (j'ai commencer il y a deux semaines et sans passer par linux) tu ne crois pas? dans ce cas là lire des Docs sur cedega ne sevira a rien si je ne sais pas ce que veulent dire certains mots techniques indispensable......

et puis dans mon cas je suis heureux et je remercie vivement Patchacamac qui m'aide!!!

bonne nuit a tous!(je vais quand meme me coucher j'aurai surement les idées plus clair demain)

----------

## Pachacamac

[quote="NiiCo] il me dit "ajoutez dans le fichier "make.conf" ceci : PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"" 

et il faudra m'expliquer cette phrase parce que moi à /usr/local/portage 

il n'y a pas de fichier "make.conf"

[/quote]

Pour t'expliquer simplement le sens de la phrase je dirai : "ajoute dans le fichier /etc/make.conf la ligne PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"" Faut arrêter la fumette, c'est urgent !

@dapsaille : C'est salaud de ta part, moi qui allait lâcher l'affaire...

----------

## NiiCo

J'ai fait emerge cedega.cvs et sa a marcher (enfin il n'y a pas eu de messages d'erreurs)

 * Use /usr/bin/cedega-cvs or /usr/bin/cedega to start cedega.

 * This is a wrapper-script which will take care of everything

 * else.

 *

 * Manpages have been installed to the system.

 * "man cedega-cvs and man cedega-cvs.conf" should show them.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> app-emulation/cedega-cvs-1.0.0-r1 merged.

>>> Recording app-emulation/cedega-cvs in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in /etc need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in /usr/kde/3.4/share/config need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

Ca à l'air d'etre bon non? (parce que après tout ce que j'ai fait je commence à douter)

Si oui ("Miracle") je continu par quoi?

Si sa te saoul à chaques fois de rectifier mes erreurs je comprends, alors tu n'a qu'a m'ecrire un message où il y a toutes les etapes a suivres (les commandes avec des liens qui expliquent aussi c'est mieu) pour que je sache clairement ce que je doit faire et ou j'en suis pour ne pas avoir besoin toujours de ton aide à chaques problemes,je vais essayer de moins te poser des questions VRAIMENT DEBILES (parce que je suis entierement d'accord avec toi)

----------

## dapsaille

Allez hop un nouveau bizuté :p

 Bon ok donc la ton ebuild de cedega a bien marché :p

<code>

 * Use /usr/bin/cedega-cvs or /usr/bin/cedega to start cedega.

* This is a wrapper-script which will take care of everything

* else.

*

* Manpages have been installed to the system.

* "man cedega-cvs and man cedega-cvs.conf" should show them.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> app-emulation/cedega-cvs-1.0.0-r1 merged.

>>> Recording app-emulation/cedega-cvs in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

* GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

* IMPORTANT: 3 config files in /etc need updating.

* IMPORTANT: 2 config files in /usr/kde/3.4/share/config need updating.

* Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

</code>

donc déja un point important sous gentoo = lors ce que tu "emerge "un programe (ce que tu viens de faire) à la fin il te donne quelques messages ...

 Celui la est TRES important = * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in /etc need updating. , il veut dire qu'il as besoin de mettre a jour des fichiers de configuration pour bien faire tourner ta gentoo  :Smile: 

 Pour cela tu tappes en root etc-update et il vas te dire il y as N fichiers a mettre à jour ... alors la tu tappes -5 (meme si cette option peut se discuter c'est celle que je pratique) ce qui vas dire que imagines tu as la version 1 du programme toto avec son fichier de configuration deja installe mais que tuemerge toto en version 1.1 ou 2 et bien les fichiers de conf auront peut etre changes ... donc il vas REMPLACER avec -5 les fichiers de confs anciens avec les nouveaux :p

 Voila pour ce point 

 ensuite si tu ouvres une console et tappes cedega ou cedega-cvs  il te dit quoi ??

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est super, tu va pouvoir passer à l'installation d'HL2. Pour les étapes d'installation et autres de cedega tout est déja dans les liens que je t'ai donné.

----------

## NiiCo

c'est bon j'ai fait etc-update puis -5 et sa ma fait ce que tu m'a dit!

Voila ce que ça me donne si je fait ça!

localhost schlopa # cedega

wine: chdir to /root/.cedega-cvs/wineserver-localhost : No such file or directory

localhost schlopa # cedega-cvs

wine: chdir to /root/.cedega-cvs/wineserver-localhost : No such file or directory

localhost schlopa #

ok pour tes liens Patchacamac, je vais voir

----------

## Pachacamac

Allez dapsaille, prend le relais. 

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Mouhahaha ok chalaud  :Surprised:  mais aide moi sur mon soucis de runscripts alors :p

 Bon ok alors deja il est installe .. MAIS il boulette sur un dossier ... peut etre un soucis de la version cvs :/

 Essaye dans ce cas un emerge wine ca devrait installer le grand frere a cedega moin specialise jeux mais gratuit ^^

 et surtout ca devrais creer les dossiers qui sont a l'heure actuelle inaccessibles a cedega ...

----------

## NiiCo

YES, SIR!

bon, alors , il y a eu un probleme quand j'ai taper emerge wine à propos de "je sais plus quoi"  sync

alors j'ai fait emerge sync (sa a marcher) et ensuite j'ai fait emerge wine et la aussi sa a marche

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * ~/.wine/config is now deprecated.  For configuration either use

 * winecfg or regedit HKCU\Software\Wine

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> app-emulation/wine-20050725 merged.

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

par contre apres je fait 

localhost schlopa # cedega

wine: chdir to /root/.cedega-cvs/wineserver-localhost : No such file or directory

localhost schlopa # cedega.cvs

bash: cedega.cvs: command not found

----------

## dapsaille

il faut bien comprendre que cedega est tire de wine mais est devenu payant car integrant des fonctions dx9 et cdcopy .. MAIS la version cvs que tu as as ete chatrée de ces fonctions et est des fois tres chiante a installer ...

 Et malheureusement il n'y as pas de version de demo de la version complete bien plus stable et simple ....

 J'espere que nous allons y arriver quand meme :p

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est pour ça que la version CVS est gratuite... (en partie) mais que beaucoup de personnes utilisent le précompilé. D'une manière plus ou moins légale.

----------

## NiiCo

voir plus haut j'ai editer !

----------

